# Solmar Resort in Cabo



## nazclk (Sep 26, 2008)

Would anyone happen to know where unit   I 171  is located??   

thanks


----------



## bestdammec (Sep 28, 2008)

*Solmar I-171*

Nazclk,

Hi, it is direcctly behind the upper pool (no bar, swimming current pool) facing the Pacific. It's the lower right hand unit as you're looking from the pool. I have the suite above it for week 41. Cheers,
Dennis


----------



## nazclk (Sep 29, 2008)

*Room view*

Dennis one last question, how is the view from the unit??   thanks


----------



## bestdammec (Sep 29, 2008)

nazclk,

I believe you'll be able to see the fishing boats heading out, but not much of the beach due to the lower part of the resort,

Dennis


----------



## nazclk (Sep 30, 2008)

*Solmar*

Dennis would K294 be any better for a view??


----------



## bestdammec (Sep 30, 2008)

nazclk,
I don't know which building that is so I can't say. When are you going? Our place is availiable Oct. 11 thru 18,
Dennis


----------



## nazclk (Oct 1, 2008)

Not until February, thanks.  By the way I bought the unit and was looking at another one that's on ebay, the current bid is $1  plus closing costs. Not bad for a week 10


----------



## bestdammec (Oct 2, 2008)

Nazclk,

It's a good unit, we've had a few cocktails there over the years. No stairs, you can step from your patios down to the pool, the barbecue is near the pool, I think you'll like it.
Thats a great price for week 10, sounds like someone dosn't want their maint. fee anymore. It looks like we will use a portion of our Oct. week anyway. Take care,
Dennis


----------



## Irish139 (Dec 7, 2008)

*construction at resort next year!*

Hi gang-

Not to change the subject (okay, I am!), does anyone know of the plans to redo a large part of the resort starting (I think) next year?


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 7, 2008)

We just got back from Cabo 2 days ago and a TS salesman told us Sol Mar was going to be torn down and rebuilt.  I never believe what a TS salesperson says, but what gary said about SolMar being remodeled, at least in part, does make some sense if they work on the older "hotel units" that front the beach. Stayed in one of those last year on a "get-a-way" and they could use some fixing up.
Hope someone has some reliable information on this.


----------



## dmwalker (Dec 10, 2008)

I just returned from Playa Grande on Sunday. I have all the info on the new Grand Solmar Lands End Resort & Spa. I wrote up a long, detailed report on the Playa Grande owners website. It includes pricing, construction timeframe, and pix of the architectural drawings.

I own a hotel unit at Solmar that will be affected so that's why I got the info and did the write-up. I figured that everyone else who owns a hotel unit at Solmar and will be affected by the change would also be interested in knowing what is going on there. Hope the info helps.

Grand Solmar Lands End Resort & Spa detailed write-up


----------



## Karen G (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting that information, dmwalker.  It all looks really beautiful.


----------



## cmbellavia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Solmar renovation*

It does look beautiful, and unfortunately just like everything else in Cabo now. Solmar had a distinctive, older allure than all the other resorts. It stood apart. Now, it will be just like all the others. And oh my, those owners at Terrasol get to suffer through a few more years of Solmar/Playa Grande construction.


----------

